# OFFICIAL THREAD: BULLS @ wizards



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay Bulls, lets go to the well until it dries up.....come on, make me 5-2 this year!!! BULLS win a revenge match.....When the Bulls play the wiz on wednesday night, Curry, tyson and Jay will have very good games, as will donyell, fizer will have a double double.....rose will score about 15-20 and will snatch 7 rebounds and dish out 6 assists in a Bulls win..104-93


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

The Wiz have beaten the Spurs, Pacers, and Celtics in their last 3.

I don't see them losing this game at home. 

Kwame vs. Tyson 2 should be interesting.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Tyson has something to prove,

The game against Portland (after Amare's game) proves that he does well in those situations.

Hopefully he can stay out of foul trouble.

One thing that killed us last game (which hopefully won't continue) is that Stackhouse ABSOLUTELY shot the lights out... that isn't typical. Hopefully Hassell can limit his effectiveness!


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

ALso,

Jwill's size was exploited by Hughes early in the game. Hopefully with a larger crawford on him, this will impact that effectiveness as well.

Oh yeah... key in on Lue... he killed us!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> ALso,
> 
> Jwill's size was exploited by Hughes early in the game. Hopefully with a larger crawford on him, this will impact that effectiveness as well.
> ...


I think Hughes blew on Crawford last game and caused Jamal to dribble off his leg twice. Williams is the better matchup.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe Crawford will try to light it up in front of his pal Mike. I think he'll definitely have something to prove. The whole team should take this as a grudge math given the trouncing they got at home.

That said.... we suck on the road. I see the Wiz winning this, but us taking the next two.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Last game the Wiz pick and rolled the Bulls to death. Maybe this time Bill will teach his team how to defend it.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Last game the Wiz pick and rolled the Bulls to death. Maybe this time Bill will teach his team how to defend it.



Last night WE ( that was 4 U Twinkie) did a pretty decent job against a team (Utah) that runs a little pick and roll  . We struggled a little early but BC made some nice defensive adjustments against the screen-roll. For the love of God Bill, please try to play Zone tomorrow night! The Wizards are not a very good outside shooting team. If we play man to man, we will struggle matching up with Stackhouse and a hot MJ. Besides, as I've stated a hundred times on this board, we have developed into a pretty good zone team. This also gives a guy like Rose a bit of a break on defense (Jalen played huge minutes against the Jazz).


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Maybe Crawford will try to light it up in front of his pal Mike


Do you mean me? 

My wife and I shelled out nearly $200 for seats the other day, so we'll be seing things up close and personal (well, as up close as you can get from section 119)  

I'll try to give a good report on what I see, but I expect a Bulls loss.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think that Kevin (also for the benefit of Mr. Twinkie) will continue to struggle against the Wizards. Hopefully it will be a better showing than the last meeting. 

I did think that the pick/roll defense was much improved although easy baskets were still made by Utah.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you mean me?


:laugh:


Mike, I didn't know you and JC were so tight! Next time you talk to your pal, tell him he's gotta fight thru those screens harder. 

Hope you enjoy the game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*AM I the only one with the cohones...*

to predict not only a win, but the score??? wow...COME ON BULLS....GET ME THAT LAST PLAYOFF SPOT!!!! I wanna be in chicago for the playoffs!!!!

(Gee, I sure hope VinDiesel doesn't move!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GO KEVIN!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> GO KEVIN!


I'll go out on a limb here.

I predict Keven outscores, outrebounds, outassists, and gets more blocks than Jordan.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hopefully Kevin won't embarass himself in front of Jordan.

Here you go Bamabull

Wiz - 94
Kevin - 87


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bob Dole thinks Kevin will get over the Jordan jitters because the crowd will be less holstile to him (Kevin) than Kevin fans were that game.

Bob Dole sees Hassell smother Stackhouse like peanut butter on bread, Rose and Air play to a stalemate, Chandler dominating Salami Brown, and Viagra-man running over Haywood.

Kevin by 8.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: AM I the only one with the cohones...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> AM I the only one with the cohones to predict not only a win, but the score???


alright, i'll bite.

Bulls - 105
Wiz - 99

Playing against Kwame, Tyson has something to prove and is super motivated and gets 18 and 11 as well as 4 blocks.

Fizer scores 18 pts in 23 minutes.

Jalen shoots poorly, blames it on Jwill setting him up for wide open jumpers instead of being able to create his own shot against double teams.

Curry gets a rebound.

Marshall picks up his second double double in a row.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

The lovefest will cotinue with MJ handling out hearts to each of the Bulls player at the beginning of the game. Meanwhile, the Wizs stomps the Bulls to death. Predicted Score:

Bulls: 84
Wizards: 106


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Chandler tries to prove too much, Jordan suffocates rose again and the rest of the bulls fall victim to points in the paint

Bulls 78
Wiz 89


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*The Wizards have been pretty hot lately ...*

having said that , the Bulls have also played well (with the exception of the Wix game ) , I think the Bulls will go out there and try to prove something , last game we played the Wiz we looked flat and were missing easy shots (every team has games like that ) , but I think that we got it out of our system . 

Bulls win big , Bulls 103 , Wizards 89 .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is going to be a tough game for the Bulls to win.

It's on the road. It's against a team that thrashed them in their own gym.

It's against a team that beats the teams we lose to. Teams like San Antonio, Memphis, Detroit, and Atlanta.

It's difficult to judge at this point if the Bulls actually found a tighter/better rotation with Marshall hurting, JWill out, and Curry+Chandler getting very few minutes. On the surface (on paper), it would seem unlikely, but they did go out and beat Utah shorthanded.

My hope is the Bulls got some momentum from their last few games and can take some real intensity to teams on the road. It starts with the Wizards.


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*We beat Memphis , but I know what you meant ...*

NM:angel:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls get thrashed,

Bulls- 77
Wiz- 101

Everytime I predict the Bulls getting blown out they usually play pretty good, lets hope it has the same affect for tomorrow.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Scared to predict a score, eh? lol*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> This is going to be a tough game for the Bulls to win.
> 
> It's on the road. It's against a team that thrashed them in their own gym.
> ...


Momentum is the key word I like in your post. It HAS to be the deciding factor IF the Bulls are to get OFF the snide on the road..........this road win COULD be HUGE in the road woes, momentumly(sp?) speaking!!! lol


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Wiz 127, Bulls 18.

Jordan scores 84 points and holds Jalen to -4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards beat us in every phase of the game, at home! Which made it worse, if a loss can be called that. That being said, what kind of team are we? We might see that tonight. How do we come back from a thrashing at our own gym? The way we play tonight may point to what kind of players we have and what type of coach BC is. Will we be prepared? Will we play the whole game with purpose? Tonight may give us some of those answers.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I think that Jordan is just too smart. That's when the Bulls get killed, when teams play them smart. The Bulls have talent, but they don't have the experience or courage to adapt. They also depend on emotion a lot, which isn't so useful on the road. That being said, BC is right, the Bulls have to be the aggressors from the get-go. They have to get the Wizards on their heels, and, if necessary, anesthetize Jordan ala M*A*S*H the movie.

Wizards 102
Bulls 90


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Definition of momemtum:

P= V*M

In order to us to have any mometum at the beginning, we need to come out at high velocity and ram the Wizards straight to the magical box. However, with the magician MJ at their disposal, I would suppose that he still has some tricks up his sleeve to pull out a blowout against the Bulls in this beloved matrimony.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Dose of reality.....

Hughes, Stack and MJ are playing great TOGETHER. Our best shot is if Fizer, Chandler and/or Marshall have big games. Throw in a dash of Curry and.... we have the bigs to compete with these guys. We shall see.

Bulls 97
Bullets 106
(they should have never changed their name)




VD


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Dose of reality.....
> 
> Hughes, Stack and MJ are playing great TOGETHER. Our best shot is if Fizer, Chandler and/or Marshall have big games. Throw in a dash of Curry and.... we have the bigs to compete with these guys. We shall see.
> ...


I agree that this is your best shot. You could also press quite a bit and speed the game up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, momentum.

I think we've all seen it, particularly in football. You know, where one team comes out and gets a lead, then plays prevent defense while the other team comes back (has the momentum).

Momentum is what Cleveland had against us when they came back from 20+ point deficit and nearly won the game, two games ago.

It's Crawford remembering his 4-5 shooting in Q3 of last game against a really good team and thinking he can duplicate it.

It's Hassell remembering how he took the ball to the hole last game and getting to the free throw line. And doing it again tonight.

It's the whole team agressively attacking the basket, instead of passing the ball around the permiter and taking outside shots.

It's the players having the same amount of desire to play like they did last game.

It's confidence and swagger. The strong feeling that they can win. I think it shows in the quotes from the players after last game.

If JWill doesn't start or play much, and Rose gets to handle the ball in the backcourt, how much toll will that take on Jordan if he has to defend all over the court instead of just the half-court?


http://www.spraguesportspsych.com/Psychological Momentum in Basketball.html

Psychological Momentum in Basketball

Much of contemporary sports psychology is directed toward assisting athletes to achieve peak performance. Fluctuations in performance are consistent with what is called "psychological momentum". It is a phenomenon which appears to be an important component during competition. 

Most coaches and players attest to its existence claiming that they have both observed and experience periods during competition in which they have had "hot streaks" or "cold streaks". In basketball, psychological momentum plays a critical role in many games and it may be either positive or negative. From a positive perspective, it is characterized by increased motivation, expectations of success, highly energized feelings and bursts in performance. From a negative perspective, it involves negative expectations, lackadaisical attitude, low energy and lags in confidence.

The crucial factor appears to be whether or not the athlete feels in control of the situation. Momentum is most clearly observed when the player is on a roll or unstoppable.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Okay, Got muh Mtn Dew, online....and my tv...*

screen on my desktop....NOW, I can watch the game and post at the same time!!!! pregame announcers(wizards crew) talking about how the Bulls COULD win if jalen is on...oh brother.....!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GO KEVINS!!! 

Look what you started Lizzy.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*okay, I'll bite....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> GO KEVINS!!!
> 
> Look what you started Lizzy.


whats all this kevin crap?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*ONE of the referees....*

is a FORMER BULLET!!! Woods is his name I believe..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*1st trip down the court...*

tyson turnover


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: okay, I'll bite....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> whats all this kevin crap?


One poster didnt want us to speak of the bulls in the first person, like WE, as if we were part of the team. So lizzy has been calling them kevin.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hassell*

nice three pointer.....5-4 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant let washington hit the boards again like they did a while ago. We were out rebounded by 21 the last time these two teams played.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Seems like Kwame aint starting tonight, hard to believe after the game he had against us the other day


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*10-7 Wizards*

oh gawd...not another brick night for jalen....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hassell again!!!*

10-10 all....wow!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Stackhouse is cold so far*

nice feed from Jay to Donyell...12-10 Hughes scores again....12-12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If hassell continues to score, some teams will slack off of Rose and Marshall in the future.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lemme guess...

JWill guarding Hughes

Can tell by who's having the big game for them


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*time out....5:02....*

tied at 14...tyson to take two foul shots next!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Lemme guess...
> 
> JWill guarding Hughes
> ...


Correct


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Lemme guess...
> 
> JWill guarding Hughes
> ...


I was just gonna ask who the hell is guarding Hughes but then I remembered Jay was back.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hassell and marshall both have 6*

I think....who has the other basket?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: hassell and marshall both have 6*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> I think....who has the other basket?


jalen


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*already making excuses for Jordan*

NICE backwards pass to tyson for the dunk!!! 20-16 Bulls


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Williams is guarding Hughes? That explains a lot. I'd put Crawford in until Lue checks in. 

The shortest starter for the Wiz id 6'6 right? And the shortest for Kevin is 6'0. Yikes.

Is Hassell on Stackhouse and Rose on MJ?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TWO fouls on jordan!!!*

hahaha...oh, poor baby is sick...WATCH OUT CHICAGO!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:laugh:

Laetner got out of the way of chandler!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose draws foul #2 on Jordan. Jordan sits.

Bulls announcer says, "Bulls have the MOMENTUM now"

LOL


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*the brickmason Jalen is back...*

we are in trouble....brown makes one


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*tyson goes out...*

kwame scores twice in a row!!!! 20-20


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Watch out for Kwame, already has 4 points in about a minute


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*GREAT STEAL BY HASSELL!!!!*

curry has FIVE points!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill out
Crawford and Curry in

Rose hits Curry, basket and foul
Next posession, Rose hits Fizer, basket

4 assists already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry eating up laettner. 

Brown is a talent


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

At least when Rose is chucking bricks he stops shooting and gets the ball to others.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*kwame scores the last 10 points for*

wizards.....who's guarding him??? lol


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Dammit! Why put in Blount? If Thoma and Brown are in the game put in Tyson and Eddy. Both are playing well and it's a youth on youth match-up!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Not only do the Bulls finisht Q1 with a lead, but they do it ON THE ROAD, and against a hot team.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, where's tyson???*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Dammit! Why put in Blount? If Thoma and Brown are in the game put in Tyson and Eddy. Both are playing well and it's a youth on youth match-up!!!


is this BC's strategy to save him for later and then decide NOT to play him??? lol 27-26.....hey, at least they are not losing after ONE!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Kwame Brown&Larry Hughes are killing us 

I really hope TYSON&EDDY GET PUMPED NOW...

BILL RELEASE THE DOGS ..YEAH THAT's RIGHT TYSON&EDDY

THEIR TIME HAS COME!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I like blount only slightly...*

more than michael ruffin!!! someone is not guarding kwame....did you see that last jumper form kwame? he is unconscious!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Not only do the Bulls finisht Q1 with a lead, but they do it ON THE ROAD, and against a hot team.


It's been awhile hasn't it? Whoever is guarding Brown needs to step it up though (most likely Tyson and Eddy).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hughes took zero shots after JC came in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another assist for Rose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry 7 points!! He was due!

Rose 5 assists


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*FOUR Bulls around the basket...*

and etan thomas by himself gets the rebound!!! tied game!! geezzzzz


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry making Etan Thomas look like an all-star.

5 points in 3 minutes with Curry guarding him.

If we played Curry and Chandler at the same time, and left them in until they fouled out, which one would foul out first?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*He stopped taking shots long before that...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hughes took zero shots after JC came in.


i was watching JUST that....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Memo to Bullheaded Bill. PLay zone you big idiot! They're killing us down low! We have played good zone D recently including against Portland and Utah.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Curry could be going for his biggest game of the year... if he doesn't get in foul trouble


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nice three pointer by jamal*

35-32 Bulls...brown again...35-34


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So... exactly how good is Brown doing against Blount?

Craw for 3!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal again..5 points*

time out...37-34 kwame to take two shots after break...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm stuck at work--who is supposed to be guarding Kwame Brown? On gamecast it says he's hitting all these 14 and 16 foot jumpers. why doesn't Cartwright put Chandler back in?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 3 TO in 8 minutes.

Fizer was guarding Brown when he hit all those baskets.

Now Blount is on him... The radio announcers have been saying that Blount has pretty much kept him from getting any good shots (Brown's had a tip-in on an offensive rebound).


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we need to rebound 
I mean Kwame Brown is really killing us


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Does anyone else see my point about playing more zone against the Wiz? They are far more physical than us and are killing us down low. They're doing a good job rubbing us off screens. Plus the Wiz are not exactly an outside shooting team. Now we have half our team with 2 fouls. :upset: :upset:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Also- does Marshall need that much rest time?

OK - I'm done nit picking for a few minutes.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry cannot get his lard butt off the floor*

thomas grabs an offensive rebound off a freethrow and makes it a three point play....geez....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown misses the free throw. Etan Thomas rips the rebound out of Curry's hands. Finishes for a 3-pt play.

Rose answers with a bucket and draws the foul.

Brown hits, Curry with an offensive rebound and the dunk.

And Curry draws his 3rd foul. He's gone for this half.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*look at curry's hair!!*

kept those cornrows in a little too long, eh eddie??? another foul by curry....thomas and brown are eating him up

42-41 Bulls


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Does anyone else see my point about playing more zone against the Wiz? They are far more physical than us and are killing us down low. They're doing a good job rubbing us off screens. Plus the Wiz are not exactly an outside shooting team. Now we have half our team with 2 fouls. :upset: :upset:


It's a very good point, I dont know why Bill doesn't use it especially against a team of very talented individuals like the Wiz have.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Carrer nights for Etan thomas,Kwame Brown&Larry Hughes...

Way to go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

still being out rebounded! 21-14


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*would some one mind guarding thomas and*

brown??? 44-43...4:31 left in the half....tyson to the line for two....time out


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The pace of this game is way, way too fast for the Bulls to have any realistic chance of winning. They need to hang on to a lead at the half and hope for a grind-it-out, sloppy third to slow things down.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*no one is even around thomas...and for the most part*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Carrer nights for Etan thomas,Kwame Brown&Larry Hughes...
> 
> Way to go


brown.....bulls have numbers UNDER the basket and are getting outrebounded by ONE player???? come on!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*You wanted a prediction*

here it is:

BamaBull goes 6-2 as starter of the official thread.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Our rebounding sucks...

Fizer should go on Etan Thomas..

Kwame Brown 15 points
Etan Thomas 11 points 

Are u kidding me??? 


EDDY CURRY 10 points 4-4 FG 2-3 FT 

Doubt he'll come back strong in the 2nd half..he lost his momentum now that he sat on the bench:heart:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Do we have an offensive rebound yet?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Do we have an offensive rebound yet?


we have 4

Marshall just got one, finished, and was fouled.

Bulls up 6


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*49-43 BUlls*

what a tacky call.....on rose against jordan...49-45 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jay has not played in the second quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*nice pass to jamal*

51-45 Bulls jordan gets his THIRD FOUL!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bamabull how is Crawford doing???

I see he has 7 points!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Offensive foul on MJ. Foul #3

Who's guarding that guy, anyway?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls sure takin MJ out of this game, just got his 3rd foul


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*well, the Bulls are good...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> The pace of this game is way, way too fast for the Bulls to have any realistic chance of winning. They need to hang on to a lead at the half and hope for a grind-it-out, sloppy third to slow things down.


at being sloppy in the 3rd quarter!!!! lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*he is playing VERY WELL*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bamabull how is Crawford doing???
> 
> I see he has 7 points!!!


thats why he is still playing!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Up by 6, timeout. 

We have been far more successful with Jay on the bench. Keep going with Crawford as long as he's playing well!

3 fouls on MJ. Bet that's how many he finishes with too.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh oh JWill in for Crawford

Can JWill play???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lue in.

BC counters with JWill.

GOOD MOVE.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*53-45 with stack going to the line!!!*

jay still brickin it too.....bulls by six....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I see my roto team is taking one on the chin tonight via Stackhouse, but I will happily suffer an 0-30 from the floor if it means a win for the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Lue in.
> 
> BC counters with JWill.
> ...


And two quick misses.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Up by 6, timeout.
> 
> We have been far more successful with Jay on the bench. Keep going with Crawford as long as he's playing well!
> ...


:devil: Hope not

if the Bulls rebound and pound them inside out .....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*55-47 Bulls*

kwame runs into donyelll and gets call for a foul on donyell!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

So much for Yell's mini slump...  15 and 6 already.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I like 16 assists before half-time!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Two Bulls have Kwame doubled, he bulldozes his way into them and draws a foul on Tyson?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Baxter in..long time no see*

59-48 BULLS!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hassell is playing a hell of a game!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell with his FOURTH blocked shot

Jalen puts the bulls up by 9

Another block

Hassell puts the bulls up by 11


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Halftime!!! Bulls 59-48!!!!*

Rose misses a layup at the break!!!....could have used those two points jalen!!! lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

We're getting pounded on the glass yet we're winning by 11?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

good grief, hassel with his 4th block in this half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:clap: :clap:

Good first half!! I would say that might be our best half on the road all season. Toronto, in the overtime game might come close.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

in two plays the Wizards got the offensive rebound after a missed free throw  

some of our players must be sleeping


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Meanwhile...........*

Havent posted here lately......

but, I told yall Hassell just needed some time.....and not to give up on him.


 PS- HAPPY B-DAY TO ME


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls up by 11 at half, end on a 20-5 run. MJ and Doug are gonna do some screaming at half, they don't want to lose to the Bulls on their own court. Expect them to come out with much more intensity in the 3rd. The third quarter will be huge in deciding who wins.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> And two quick misses.


Jay has six assists according to the boxscore...

Time to go, hopefully I can make it home for the fourth quarter.

Go Bulls!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> We're getting pounded on the glass yet we're winning by 11?


we're making up for it by shooting 55% from the field as opposed to 39% for the Wiz. If we could keep them from getting offensive rebounds this game wouldn't even be close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> We're getting pounded on the glass yet we're winning by 11?


Out rebounded by five. We are shooting almost 56%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have a 32 point quarter with JWill mostly on the bench.

Hassell holds Stackhouse to 0-7 FG shooting!

Marshall 7-8 FG. The guy is amazing sometimes.

Crawford 3-5 FG, 2 assists, 1 stl.

Rose just 4-12, but hit big buckets, and dished out 6 assists

JWill 0-4 FG, 0 pts, 5 assists (looking gimpy)

Blount pretty much stopped Brown, and grabbed 3 rebounds in 6 minutes.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Hope the Bulls give you a win!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*THANK YOU*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Hope the Bulls give you a win!


Thank you............and I hope they do too....

Krause said they would


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Is JWILL GONNA ROCK THE HOUSE OR WHAT????

I EXPECT A BIG GAME FROM JAY STARTING FROM THE 2nd HALF...

FOR those of you watching the game..can someone tell me if Jay is playing with too much pressure...emotional&physical???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose- 9 points, 6 assists, 2 rebounds
Chandler- 6 points, 6 rebounds
Crawford- 7 points, 2 assists
Williams- 0 points, 5 assists, 2 rebounds
Marshall- 15 points, 4 rebounds
Curry- 10 points, 4-4 FG
Hassell- 8 points, 3 assists


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Washington with 46 FG attempts to our 43
Washington with 15 FT attempts to our 9
Washington outrebounding us 27-22 (12-4 on the offensive glass)

And we've got the lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Is JWILL GONNA ROCK THE HOUSE OR WHAT????
> 
> I EXPECT A BIG GAME FROM JAY STARTING FROM THE 2nd HALF...
> ...


JWill's playing on a sore ankle, still. Before the game, the news was reporting he wouldn't start and maybe not play.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Curry*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Rose- 9 points, 6 assists, 2 rebounds
> Chandler- 6 points, 6 rebounds
> Crawford- 7 points, 2 assists
> ...


10 points is very nice.......How many rebounds does he have?

Jay has 5 assists and 2 rebounds, which is very solid. He hasn't socred yet, but still he's being a good distributor(from the stats- not watching the game).


Hassell- YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Here's a stat*

Hughes was super hot against JWill in the first quarter.

He's now 4-11 FG


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Bulls up by 11 at half, end on a 20-5 run. MJ and Doug are gonna do some screaming at half, they don't want to lose to the Bulls on their own court. Expect them to come out with much more intensity in the 3rd. The third quarter will be huge in deciding who wins.


 dkg1 couldn't agree with you more...

let's hope we don't collapse cause ..but hey we won't ...INTENSITY
OUR PLAYERS SHOULD PLAY WITH MORE INTENSITY


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I have seen him grimacing....*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Is JWILL GONNA ROCK THE HOUSE OR WHAT????
> 
> I EXPECT A BIG GAME FROM JAY STARTING FROM THE 2nd HALF...
> ...


a few times......he does not look good moving.....still has six assists...i think BC finally figured out it was best to play jay against lue and jamal against hughes....still, lets wait until hughes starts shooting again and see if jamal is all that...?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Let's give Hassell is due*

3-4 FG
2-2 3Pt
0 Reb
3 Ast
2 Stl
4 BLK
8 Pts


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Curry*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 10 points is very nice.......How many rebounds does he have?
> ...


Curry:

9 minutes, 10 points, 1 rebound


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Watch for the Wiz to come out and try to get Stackhouse going after the half. Trenton has done a great job on him so far. Trenton's offense has been a huge bonus. Wouldn't mind seeing him get some more looks. He's played well the last 3 games. 

If Jay could hit a freaking jumpshot, we would be up in business. He's had 3 really bad, wide open misses. Most of his 3's are drawing the front of the rim, no legs. On the plus side, he has done a good job at pushing the ball and getting guys easy buckets.

We're up by 11 despite horrible interior defense and getting killed on the boards. I hope BC remembers we have played good zone defense lately. It will help us stay out of foul trouble and will get more bodies in the paint. I would rather them shoot from 19' than 5'.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Happy b-day Vintage, Bulls have given you something to be happy about so far. BTW Curry has 1 rebound only, but I believe it was an offensive one.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Can someone post the PERSONAL FOULS OF each of our players???Thanks!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Thanks.......*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Happy b-day Vintage, Bulls have given you something to be happy about so far. BTW Curry has 1 rebound only, but I believe it was an offensive one.


Thank you.


One rebound.........not to great.
On the plus side, it was an offensive rebound, which is harder IMO. If only he'd use his size and strength to BOX OUT....and maybe jump for it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Is JWILL GONNA ROCK THE HOUSE OR WHAT????
> 
> I EXPECT A BIG GAME FROM JAY STARTING FROM THE 2nd HALF...
> ...


Im not so sure about that. Pax said he is favoring his ankle. Said he cant push off on it.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Can someone post the PERSONAL FOULS OF each of our players???Thanks!!!


1 foul - hassel, jwill, rose, chandler

2 fouls - fizer, erob, marshall

3 fouls - Curry

the rest have no fouls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Personal Fouls*

Rose 1
Marshall 2
Chandler 1
Hasssell 1
JWill 1
Fizer 2
<B>Curry 3</B> in 9 minutes
ERob 2

Stackhouse 1
Laetner 1
Haywood 2
Jordan 3
Russell 1
Brown 1
Lue 1


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we really need to rebound better cause we gave waaaayyy too many 2nd&3rd chance shots to them...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 14-2 fast break points. but gave up 12 off. rebounds. WAYYY too many


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

are Craw and Williams starting together?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like JWill is dribbling the ball a lot


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sounds like JWill is dribbling the ball a lot


Yahoo has it wrong.

Hassell is in, not Crawford


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh **** I hope we don't collapse in the 3rd quarter

Jalen has to take control now


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nice Job second half guarding jordan...*

bulls lead down to 7.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This Jordan guy might be pretty good before its all said and done


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Let's hope that Jalen comes big in one of these quarters before it's all too late....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler draws his 2nd quick foul this Q. Now with 3.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Crap*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Chandler draws his 2nd quick foul this Q. Now with 3.


Curry and Chandler with 3. Fizer coming in?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hey Bill, if you play zone MJ is going to have to post up Tyson or Donyell instead of Jalen. I guess that would be too logical, take away what is working for the other team...

C'mon Jalen, got to step up and stem this run. Tyson with two stupid fouls already.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler still in.

He's 1-5 FG


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2 more for mj...he has EIGHT since the*

2nd half started...tyson is playing like a punk!!! throws down haywood....sit em down BC....he is getting outta control....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose dishes to Hassell for the bucket.

Off the ball, ANOTHER foul on Chandler


So.. I repeat... If BC played them both, which one would foul out first?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are about to collapse

Don't be afraid of Jordan guys..


COMMON!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Tyson, you're a freaking idiot. When are you going to learn?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Thats part......*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> C'mon Jalen, got to step up and stem this run. Tyson with two stupid fouls already.


Thats part of the growing process...........the growing pains. He needs to learn how to stay out of Foul Trouble better, but it will come with time.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hope those referres don't make the game 5 against 8


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose now with 8 assists


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2nd foul on rose...bulls lead at 5*

67-60


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

so many fouls called against us...

are we clumsy or are we playing tough

or 
are the 3 guys in grey on a mission????


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose...3rd foul....on jordan...*

jay just flat drops the ball and hughes dunks it....69-64!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bill, we're going to have 6 guys foul out if we don't get out of our man to man...We need to pound it inside and try to get to the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hughes steals from JWill, goes in and dunks

Pax says, "that's the kind of play that turns the MOMENTUM"


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

**** i hope Jordan won't be the heroe tonight cause he sure looks like one...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bad shot by Rose!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*69-68 Bulls...*

rose still brick in it foul on hassell...bulls fixing to lose the lead...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

GAME OVER 


CARTWRIGHT SHOULD 've called a TimeOut a Century ago


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Big shift in momentum, bulls crashing and burning. Getting called on alot of weak fouls too...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*that was no steal pal....jay just flat...dropped it!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hughes steals from JWill, goes in and dunks
> 
> Pax says, "that's the kind of play that turns the MOMENTUM"


why does fizer get the ball with :01 on the clock standing at the three point arc????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls really playing out of control

Put Hoiberg&Jamal in


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*71-69 Wiz....*

sorry...really sorry...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*73-69 Wiz...*

Bulls outscored in this quarter.....10-25....please...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3:42 CHI - J. Williams misses a 7-foot jumper in the lane 

When is BC going to put in JC?

The Bulls are 4-15 FG this Q and have given up 25 points.

Hughes 2-2 FG and 2-2 FT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are just down by two. All is not lost, yet


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by 4

Fizer scores (now down 2)

Crawford in

Funk says, "Now the wizards have the momentum"


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jalen, feel free to find your jumper anytime now.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*this ones over....*

unless SOMEONE on the Bulls shuts this down!!! NOW!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose moving without the ball

Draws another foul on Jordan


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hmmmm........*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Jalen, feel free to find your jumper anytime now.



Might need a microscope first.............and some detectives.....look, a clue....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jordan with his fourth foul:rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls have 12 freaking points in this quarter...*

80-71 wiz have score 32 in this quarter


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I don't know about anyone else

But I'm tired of the Bulls always having 10 fewer rebounds than the opponents. How can a team be in the tops in the league in points in the paint but always shoot fewer ft's? It's not like their lofting jumpers like the Bucks.

ETA - I meant free throws but I'm also tired of the rebounding!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ha Wiz outscoring us 32-12 in the 3rd! Had a feeling this was gonna happen.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It's not like their lofting jumpers like the Bucks.



Maybe thats the problem


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brown in to try to foul Curry out.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

on the positive side, we're shooting 90% from the charity stripe


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fizer gets a basket and misses the*

foul shot....this team is beaten before the 3rd quarter ends....pathetic execution from EVERYONE...30% shooting by the bulls this quarter


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry turns it over...erob fouls stack....*

Bulls fixing to be down by 11....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

they said that smoking is a sweet habit but the Bulls sweetest habit is to 
collapse during the 3rd quarter....

what happened ???Did Jalen bet $10000000 on the Wizards tonight???

I'm sick & tired of this team...another game we coul've won...

we will never win on the road


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls outscored in the quarter....*

36-14


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Who is he gonna put in for Jalen tho?*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 3:42 CHI - J. Williams misses a 7-foot jumper in the lane
> 
> When is BC going to put in JC?
> ...


Give me a break.....


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Look at the bright side:

The Wiz came from behind 11 points in 1 quarter. Maybe the Bulls will too!

Oh wait - 24 ft's to 12. I doubt it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Story of Q3

Chandler quick 3 fouls.

Wizards get into the penalty situation early.

Wizards score 10 points from the FT line.

Hughes scores 10 points on 4-4 FG

Bulls big men don't stop theirs.

Bulls play zone, Pax rips them for how bad they rebound in the zone set.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> we will never win on the road


With young teams, its important to remember that small steps are needed. For example, we are about a month ahead of where we were last year. We also have a winning record at home. Those 2 things didn't occur last year. Those are big steps. Its always hard for young teams to win on the road. Thats one of the final pieces before putting it together. Is this game over? No. But if we are to lose, keep in mind that this season the Bulls have improved and done some things that weren't done last year.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*the only bright spot.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Look at the bright side:
> 
> The Wiz came from behind 11 points in 1 quarter. Maybe the Bulls will too!
> ...


is that WE have jalen rose.....after the game is outta control jalen will start scoring....why do some expect the same from rookies that they do from a seasoned vet like rose when rose is not doing much better???


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

*Rebounds & Fouls*

Thru three quarters the Wiz have 13 more rebounds, plus the Bulls have committed 9 more fouls.

Taken together, what do you expect?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

11:41 CHI - E. Curry misses a free throw 
11:12 CHI - E. Curry misses the first free throw


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hoiberg guarding hughes*

NICE pass from jamal to fizer....he is fouled and cannot finish....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Guys, a lot of the blame has to be direscted at Cartwright. They have scored at will from various places on the court all night and we've made no adjustments. From Kwame and Etan in the first half to MJ in the 3rd. We just keep doing the same thing over and over...Collins is coaching circles around Mr Bill. Our offense has totally disappeared. Good halftime adjustments by the Wiz, none for us. We totally lost our composure, they didn't.


We finally went ot the zone i've been *****ing about. The problem with the way we played i was, we had Crawford rotating on the right block while we kept ERob who is 6'9 at the top of the key? Duh?!?!?! I swear we have 3 morons coaching over on our bench.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jordan back in*

fizer two more!!! down to four point lead for wiz!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Only down 6!

C'mon Bulls!! :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*84-82*

THE MAYOR!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer coming to life

84-80
Bulls with the ball, too


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game isn't over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls cut the lead down to two with Rose on the bench.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Great, we got 9 pts already. All we need is another 3 pts and we can sit back and lose this game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Where's mr Brickmeister???*

was jalen on the bench?? wow...I either missed him on the court, or he was sitting.....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I love that look Collins had going into the timeout. It wasn't a look of worry, more of annoyance, like he's pissed they're letting us hang around.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Great, we got 9 pts already. All we need is another 3 pts and we can sit back and lose this game.


Always a critic


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Who is he gonna put in for Jalen tho?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Give me a break.....


Jamal is starting to demonstrate his value to this team...some of us may not like it but the kid can contribute.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

question for those watching:

Do the starters on the bench look excited for the 2nd unit's rally or are they pouting?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*hmmm*

maybe I should stop following the game. When I do we-errr, kevin, start losing. Maybe I make them nervous.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> maybe I should stop following the game. When I do we-errr, kevin, start losing. Maybe I make them nervous.



kevin?

There isn't a kevin on either roster.........unless I am missing something....and if I am, can you clue me in?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Etan walks...*

Bulls get the ball..fizer misses...jamal...clang...lue hits a three pointer...bulls down by five....curry hits....87-84..fizer fouls thomas.....THE MAYOR brings the bulls to within ONE!!! 87-86


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mo on our side.

Mayor hits, Bulls down by 1

Washington brings in Oakley and Laetner

Oakley tosses up a brick right away.

Mayor responds with a miss.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oakley bounces fred outta bounds...*

and they give the ball back to the wiz....89-86 wiz.....stackhouse with a layup...91-86 it was a nice run by the second squad....here comes rose.....lwill we see mr clutch?...or our beloved brickmeister?? lol how many points does rose have???? NINE points....whats his average?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oakley must be in to foul Curry if he gets it.

Bulls down 5 now.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok Bill time to get the regulars back in to finish this game off.

BTW great effort by the mayor


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

When the game got down to one, did you guys notice how poised and disciplined they stayed on offense in contrast to our offense? Fizer with two terrible shots, Craw with an unneccesaryquick jumper, and even Hoiberg forced a poor shot up with a defender draped on him.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To avoid offending twinkietowers we no longer say of the bulls, "we are losing" or "we are winning". Instead we refer to the bulls as "kevin". Lizzy's idea.

Read through the "stop mentioning the bulls in first person" thread


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall, Rose in
Curry, Hoiberg out

5:52 left


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*All oakley does is shove people...*

he gets a foul called for bumping fizer....rose drops his off his leg.....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*fizer scores...*

91-88


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our FT shooting is killing us

4:22 CHI - D. Marshall misses the first free throw 
4:22 CHI - D. Marshall hits the second free throw 

2 point game


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*rebound by rose....nice pass to donyell under the basket*

marshall fouled...missed the first freethrow....91-89 bulls trail...oakley is a cheap shot artist...he goes under jamal going in for the dunk and takes his legs outta from under him....jamal misses the first freethrow....(This is gonna kill the bulls tonight)......91-90


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Again

3:56 CHI - J. Crawford misses the first free throw


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn it Bulls, hit both free throws! :upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jalen must be having a cow . . . four of our players are outscoring him right now


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*i hate laettner*

marshall over the back after jamals brick....foul.....3:30 left.....91-90 wizard have the lead and the ball....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Jalen must be having a cow . . . four of our players are outscoring him right now


He's not that much of a butthole.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

The ball stops moving when Fizer gets it. Which, is a lot easier to take when he's victimizing Laettner and putting it in the hoop.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Why on God's green earth can't the Bulls play with this type of energy on national television?!?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Washington just 7 points this Q

3:30 left

Bulls down by just 1


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*laettner hits...*

rose does his normal...rushes into three players..looks for a foul...none called...jamal hits...93-92..


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Sarcasm Alert:

I'm so glad my boss is making me stay late. I'd hate to be "watching" this game on television. 

:upset:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Can we make a damn lead? I hate the stupid refs. They're trying to give the game away to the Wizs because of MJ presence. This is crap.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*erob fouls stack....2:06 left in the game...*

he has ONE arm around his waist and has the other on the ball and looks like he wants a jump ball to be called!!! lol....classic...timeout....stack to shoot two....so it will be 95-92 in about 60 seconds....lol


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are so mazohistic&sadistic


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

93-92 Wizards
TV Timeout
2:05 left

Wizards at the free throw line


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Is it me, or is ERob tightening things up on the defensive end? He's playing with a great deal of energy tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If I were BC...

Hoiberg would go in for ERob

Or better yet, Hassell in for ERob


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It looks like it's going to come down to who hits their free throws. We've split the last two times at the line. Sorry, Kevin has split.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

is it even worth holding out hope?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:05 WAS - J. Stackhouse misses the first free throw 
2:05 WAS - J. Stackhouse misses the second free throw 

Who wants it more?

Hassell is in for ERob


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If I were BC...
> 
> Hoiberg would go in for ERob
> ...


wow. you must be psychic!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*okay....he missed the first one*

and the second too!!! hassell missed the whole basket!!!! wiz have the ball...sorry azzed laettner hits another one.....now its 95-92...rose calls time out cuz he was doubled by the wiz....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

stack missed both, but we can't take advantage of it :upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Does anyone here really think the Bulls will win???*

no way...mr clutch is NOT here tonight..another brick deep


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drawing the double team every time he touches it.....8 assists but 4-14....jamal scores...95-94


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man there is too many timeouts in basketball, it really slows down the game and make it less interesting.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*:18 seconds left....*

Bulls ball....down 97-94 timeout


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 3 with :18 left

Clutch shot by Hughes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Note: we are 0-5 in threes this half.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

We need a pure shooter in the game instead of Mr Hassel. Damn, how bad was that trey? Miss by a mile. Jesus.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls have no more time out...*

last shot of the game, or overtime? i say last one....i will forgive rose if he will make this three pointer.....lmao


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*dratted bulls . . .*

playing just good enough to get my hopes up . . . and they will probably end up on the short end of this one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose misses the FT


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

smart of Washington to foul knowing the Bulls would need 3...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This team is horrendous in free throw shooting, no wonder we've lost most of the close ones.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Blocking foul on laettner....*

jalen shoots two....rose misses the first one...mr clutch..no more...16 seconds left..makes his first point of the second half...hassell fouls stack...freethrows....makes the first ...and the second...down by four...its over ladies...rose gets the last brick put up on his house....good game jalen..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*101-98......jamal hits a three*

great game Bulls....NOT!!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The game is over? Bulls lose by 4?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Good stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

101-98. 

We lost but i tell you what. We came to play! If we play like this all through the road trip, we will win some games.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jamal just played his best game of the season despite the stats.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yay for Jalen, blows a big game for us. Great job by our leader.

Yay for Hassell, blows a wide open 3 pter. It wasn't just a miss, it was AN AIRBALL!!!

Give me a damn break, when things are important, *stuff* like this happens. Mr Inconsisten Jalen *messes* us up. Jay Will looked like *crap* and didnt run the offense well. You go from an 11 pt lead in the first half to MESSIN EVERYTHING UP!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Well at least it was much better than our other road performances. Bulls still should have won this game though...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*3*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> The game is over? Bulls lose by 4?


should have won another one......come on down lebron....


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Looks like it was a good game. Sorry I missed it. 

Kevin will beat the Bucks on Friday, for shizzle!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We Lost


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

so... Kevin, i mean the Bulls pretty much tanked it in the 3rd quarter, right?

I saw the half-time score, and was all excited... then the next score I saw was half way through the 4th. THAT's dissapointing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We got all the chances in the 4th qtr to either tie or take the lead.....and every time we came up with the brick. Its only fitting that we lose this game, a team that does not capitalize on so many chances deserves to lose!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is the damn problem, Jamal shoots an open jumper. He gets ripped at by BC. Jalen shoots a stupid *** 3..... BC gives him a blank stare.... whoooooo that sure told him.

I also loved how when there was that 20 sec timeout, Bill Cartwright said absolutely nothing.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Reasons for tonight's loss

1)Jay Williams playing injured wasn't such a good idea

2)Bulls collapse in the 3rd quarter DEFENSIVLEY&OFFENSIVLEY

3)Cartwright forgot to call a timeout during the 3rd quarter where from being up by 7 he called it after we were down by 4

4)inability to hit clutch free throws9Marshall,JC)

5)Rose didn't show up..i mean he couldn't score in the 3rd q where we got stuck(&missed one clutch FT at the end)

6)GENERALLY WE CHOCKED BIG TIME

7)WE let KWAME,ETAN,LAETNERR hit CLUTCH BASKETS and have carrer nights




WE CHOCKED BIG TIME.....IF HAD GOTTEN THIS GAME IT WOULD'VE BEEN HUGE FOR OUR TEAM.....
but then again if my grandma had BALLS she would've been a man....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Jalen, Jalen, Jalen*

Their big gun stepped up in the 3rd quarter, ours disappeared. MJ showed some of that old magic, refusing to let his team lose. Very disappointed Jalen couldn't answer MJ. 4-17 from the field? Then the big miss at the end at the free throw line. I guess we can blame JWill for Jalen's woes tonight. 

Just can't split your free throws down the stretch in a tight game. JC, Marshall and Rose all had big missed ft's.

I know we were running low in time, but Stack is the last guy you wnt to foul. Sure he missed two ft's earlier, but the odds are not good that he's going to miss again.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I understood your post until....*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Yay for Jalen, blows a big game for us. Great job by our leader.
> 
> Yay for Hassell, blows a wide open 3 pter. It wasn't just a miss, it was AN F-ING AIRBALL!!!
> ...


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well...*

OK, five reasons why it's not so bad that Kevin lost tonight.

1. At least we (meaning Kevin) gave these rackin frackers a game finally - I couldn't take another 70 point effort against these jokers.

2. I mean, seriously, we actually could theoretically get LeBron. It's not a good shot, but don't you think we could find a spot somewhere on our bench for him, if we lucked into him? Visualizing LeBron in a Bulls jersey. Mmmm... I don't do this often, just let me imagine.

3. They stank out loud for much of the second half, including the entire third quarter, and were somehow in the game until the end.

4. Curry looked awake at times.

5. I got to hear Red Kerr say "Michael's on the runway" at least one more time. 
 


LET'S GET THESE GUYS AT HOME ON THE 24th!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Jalen, Jalen, Jalen*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> rose was 4-17 from the field? Then the big miss at the end at the free throw line. I guess we can blame JWill for Jalen's woes tonight.


there are those who will




> Just can't split your free throws down the stretch in a tight game. JC, Marshall and Rose all had big missed ft's.


give him a break, that was his ONLY point in the second half!!! (Rose)lol


> I know we were running low in time, but Stack is the last guy you wnt to foul. Sure he missed two ft's earlier, but the odds are not good that he's going to miss again.


exactly...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen goes from shooting over 50% to shooting 20%. He couldn't do crap with a real defender on em.

Jay Will did absolutely nothing with the time he got. 

This will keep me up all night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our big guys didn't do the job on D.

Curry had 15 points, just one rebound, and 3 PF

Laetner with 11 rebounds, 18 points
Brown with 16 points, 8 rebounds
Thomas with 11 points, 4 boards in 14 minutes

We gave up 16 offensive boards
Outrebounded 52-41


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Jalen, Jalen, Jalen*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Their big gun stepped up in the 3rd quarter, ours disappeared. MJ showed some of that old magic, refusing to let his team lose. Very disappointed Jalen couldn't answer MJ. 4-17 from the field? Then the big miss at the end at the free throw line. I guess we can blame JWill for Jalen's woes tonight.
> 
> Just can't split your free throws down the stretch in a tight game. JC, Marshall and Rose all had big missed ft's.
> ...


Stack is our leading scorer and missed a ton of open looks. Probably his worst game of the year. Jordan did put some of his will on the game. JC played decently but gave up a big basket to Hughes there at the end.

Kwame and Etan had good first halves, and Kwame played some good defense in the second half but Collins put Ben Hur in the game and I hate to admit it, but he made an impact as well.

The low points for the Bulls were that Laettner got a dunk, his first of the year as far as I can remember, and the 3 shots Laettner hit on sepearate occassions when the Wizards were up by 1 in the 4th.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I still cut Jay some slack being a rookie.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I'll be up all night because of this.... love how consistent Rose is.


these are called growing pains.....besides, he was NOT a 100% recovered from his ankle...now...rose...? another story.now, go to bed!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> This is the damn problem, Jamal shoots an open jumper. He gets ****in ripped at by BC. Jalen shoots a stupid *** 3..... BC gives him a blank stare.... whoooooo that sure told him.
> 
> I also loved how when there was that 20 sec timeout, Bill Cartwright said absolutely nothing.


Haha...I was thinking the same thing. Is it the wise thing for BC to rip JC a new one for taking an ill-advised shot, right when you're going to send him back out in a back and forth game? If Bill was going to sit him fine. Chew him out. But then you put him back in after ripping him and he won't shoot an open shot because he just got ripped. Bill is such a dumb *** sometimes. If he was an NFL coach, he would probably scream at his QB right before putting him on the field to lead a two minute offense while his team is behind. You just don't do stupid stuff like that. 

I also noticed the 20 second T.O. BC looked absolutely lost. How about Bill Berry fumbling through his folder trying to find some information to show Jamal while we were shooting free throws? He obviously wasn't prpeared for the situation and never found what he was looking for in his folder. Our coaches look very incompetent if you just focus on what they're doing.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jalen, Jalen, Jalen*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Collins put Ben Hur in the game and I hate to admit it, but he made an impact as well.
> ...


oakley does what he has always done, very well. play like a thug, for one, bouncing hoiberg outta bounds..no call....tried to (how did someone call that?) crabblock one of the other bulls while shooting or afterwards., there were three or four instances of that in the 4th quarter alone...thats all he is good for........i can't stand him or laettner!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jalen, Jalen, Jalen*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Stack is our leading scorer and missed a ton of open looks. Probably his worst game of the year. Jordan did put some of his will on the game. JC played decently but gave up a big basket to Hughes there at the end.
> ...


I really think some credit should go to Hassell for his defense on Stackhouse. He took away some things Stack likes to do early. That really seemed to get him off his game. 

Kwame was a ***** tonight. He looked unstoppable. I've really enjoyed watching Etan grow as a player. He is a physical presence under the basket. With those two in, we couldn't get an offensive rebound. 

The Laettner dunk was brutal. There were some occassions where the Bulls had some bad breakdowns, especially under the basket.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This was an absolute important game. If we won this, playoffs could've came in the picture. Cartwright needs to learn how to coach. He needs to learn when he uses time outs. WHEN he needs to SCOLD players. He needs to DISCIPLINE vets.

And a certain somebody needs to play on a consistent basis, and not BLOW THE GAME DOWN THE STRETCH!!!

And please teach them to shoot free throws in the CLUTCH!!!!

Dang boy, you outta date. 

What happened to Marshall during the STRETCH!!? 

This guy should've been the GO TO guy because he actually PLAYED WELL!!!

Not a CERTIAN SOMEBODY who is very INCONSISTENT!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

It's pretty obvious that we need a new coach after this season. A NBA coach with experience and a complete overhaul on our entire staff. Bill Berry and Pete Meyer are dumbarse and don't deserve to be on that bench coaching.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls fans need to understand something. Kwame plays his best agaist the Bulls. In some way, I wish Kwame could play the Bulls every night, or at least envision Chandler on the other team every night.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls fans need to understand something. Kwame plays his best agaist the Bulls. In some way, I wish Kwame could play the Bulls every night, or at least envision Chandler on the other team every night.


Does Kwame even get that much of a chance? I remember the game after the Bulls got kiled by the Wizards and Kwame played a great game, he only played 5 minutes. Against Boston he played pretty well stat wise in 19 minutes. Today he plays 23 minutes and he kills us. 

Will he continue to get more PT after this? 

Is Kwame finally starting to bring his A game?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Kwame even get that much of a chance? I remember the game after the Bulls got kiled by the Wizards and Kwame played a great game, he only played 5 minutes. Against Boston he played pretty well stat wise in 19 minutes. Today he plays 23 minutes and he kills us.
> ...


I posted this in the Wizards game thread on the Wizards board but Doug says Kwame's PT is going to be dictated by what he does on defense. His straight up man to man defense is fine, but his rotations are not always as effective as you would see out of Laettner and Oakley. Those guys made a big difference tonight jumping and doubling the pick and roll. Kwame is not able to guard that as effectively yet. 

He is up and down, but his level of comfort with the ball is getting better by the game. His work this summer has been huge. His defense needs work, and when you have MJ, Stack, and Hughes taking the majority of the shots, I can understand COllins wanting the PF spot to be an anchor defensively.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> It's pretty obvious that we need a new coach after this season. A NBA coach with experience and a complete overhaul on our entire staff. Bill Berry and Pete Meyer are dumbarse and don't deserve to be on that bench coaching.



I posted this earlier in the thread. The image of Bill Berry fumbling through his folder, trying to find some information to show JC during a free throw very late in the game is indicative of how unprepared our coaches looked in the 2nd half. The guy looked totally unorganized. I don't think he ended up finding whatever he was looking for. And he is the "veteran" coach of our staff...

Thornton looks like a tool. Rarely see him doing anything during a timeout or game. He just wants to knock the piss out of our low post players. Pete is a fiery guy, but I'm not sure what he brings to the table. 

Collins and his staff coached circles around Mr. Bill and his clowns. The halftime adjustments tell the story. We came out of halftime w/ an 11 point lead, at the end of the 3rd period, we're down by 11. For crying outloud, do something to stop the bleeding coach, don't wait till they have the lead!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kwame was 0-1 in Q4 with very limited playing time.

Etan Thomas went 0-2 from the FT line in Q4 and got limited playing time.

So that's what a team with a chance to make the playoffs does with their young guys, eh?

When it was crunch time, it was Laetner and Oakley in there.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Bears. Opponents game plan at halftime always changes, yet ours does not. Deja vu with out Chi-Town teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another observation about the game.

They hit 26-34 FTs to our 16-23

We really fouled those guys way too much, particularly our players who got limited time:

Chandler 4 fouls in 20 minutes
Curry 3 fouls in 16 minutes
ERob 4 fouls in 17 minutes
Hoiberg 3 fouls in 7 minutes
Fizer 3 fouls in 22 minutes


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Another observation about the game.
> 
> They hit 26-34 FTs to our 16-23
> ...


They really hurt us down low early on with Kwame and Etan Thomas. I was screaming for Bill to play zone when they were killing us in the paint, especially with their young guys who don't have experience finding openings against the zone. The Wizards did a good job of establishing their inside game, then working outside, something we do when we're playing well.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Another observation about the game.
> 
> They hit 26-34 FTs to our 16-23
> ...


The Wizards get to the line, and with MJ, Stack, and Hughes it is a good strategy. It helps them control the tempo and get the big three easy points. Stack was able to salvage something from the night by continuing to attack the basket and ending up with 8 FTA.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone notice the cheering for Baxter when he got in the game. How dare the Wizards home crowd cheer for a local hero.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> They really hurt us down low early on with Kwame and Etan Thomas. I was screaming for Bill to play zone when they were killing us in the paint, especially with their young guys who don't have experience finding openings against the zone. The Wizards did a good job of establishing their inside game, then working outside, something we do when we're playing well.


Pax was saying on the radio how bad the bulls were at rebounding from the zone when they played it tonight.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

Does tonights game remind anyone of the young Bulls prior to winning a Championship? 
They couldn't beat Detroit. Detroit would get into their heads, and mug them throughout the game. Todays MJ would fit on that Detroit team. He owns Jalen. 
I can remember when the lights came on for those Bulls, it was a thing of beauty to watch the game being played with skill and speed. I think / hope this team can get to that point. I want to see our young guys hustling up and down the court, playing exciting ball. 

Go Kevin!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> The Wizards get to the line, and with MJ, Stack, and Hughes it is a good strategy. It helps them control the tempo and get the big three easy points. Stack was able to salvage something from the night by continuing to attack the basket and ending up with 8 FTA.


The Bulls drew some key fouls on the Wizards players, too:

Laetner 5 fouls
Jordan 4 fouls
Hughes 4 fouls

They didn't go after Laetner to foul him out, which was clearly a mistake ;-)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Pax was saying on the radio how bad the bulls were at rebounding from the zone when they played it tonight.


That's a good point, DaBullz. Weakside rebounding is one of the weaknesses of a zone. You're not guarding a man, so it's tough to find someone to immediately box out. 

My point is, I would rather them try to beat us from 17-19 feet out than in the lane. They got kevin in some foul trouble and took advantage of some matchups, especially posting MJ on Jalen. The Wiz are not a strong perimet


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

With stack playing as poorly as he was, the Bulls should have been in a zone the whole game.


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*This boad is a reflection of the bulls ...*

up and down the whole season . 

We win our first two games and we get all excited and start talking playoffs , then we lose a couple and right after people lose hope , then we win a couple more and we're back to being excited about the season , then we go on a losing streak and people even make a season is a wash thread , then we win some more and we're back to contenders for the last playoff spot now we lose and people start talking about Lebron . Actually I don't mind , it's pretty funny to see fans be such extremest . 

Like I said before , be patient guys , things will get a lot better as the season progesses . We are a young team and we don't know how to win on the road , but it appears as though they're starting to learn . 

Here's to the bulls winning their next couple of games . 

Go Bulls .

P.S. Man this thread is so long that this post will probably go unread , lol . :devil:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Anyone notice the cheering for Baxter when he got in the game. How dare the Wizards home crowd cheer for a local hero.


BCH - I didn't see the game. Did they cheer Baxter when he got his defensive rebound? Just checking...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: This boad is a reflection of the bulls ...*



> Originally posted by <b>irritabulls</b>!
> up and down the whole season .
> 
> We win our first two games and we get all excited and start talking playoffs , then we lose a couple and right after people lose hope , then we win a couple more and we're back to being excited about the season , then we go on a losing streak and people even make a season is a wash thread , then we win some more and we're back to contenders for the last playoff spot now we lose and people start talking about Lebron . Actually I don't mind , it's pretty funny to see fans be such extremest .
> ...


Of Course! The rollercoaster ride that is the bulls fans! Hold on tight! 

Actually if one can be encouraged by a loss. I am. Road game with a chance to win at the end, against a team the whooped us on our floor! We were ready. Pax said if we play like this all through the road trip, we will win some of them. I agree.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of Jay Williams but....

he had <b>NO BUSINESS</b> playing on his ankle last night. He was decent towards the end of the 2nd quarter (on offense) and actually got 5 dimes for the night. But defensively? The kid was grimacing in pain all night and could not move latterly very well. Anyone who saw the game or attended it live could see this. With Jamal playing well, he should be getting more minutes.

Jay is no great defender by any stretch of the imagination... but playing him last night probably set him further back a few days before a full recovery. So to Fred Tedeschi and Bill Cartwright..... 










VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i admire the fact he wanted to play, but hughes lit him up. And when we needed scoring he couldnt push off with his foot to get the proper form and elavation.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i admire the fact he wanted to play, but hughes lit him up. And when we needed scoring he couldnt push off with his foot to get the proper form and elavation.


Totally agree.

The Jay Will - Hughes AND Marshall - Haywood matchups absolutely killed us to start the 3rd quarter.



VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*I Appreciate This*

Quoting Bulls G-F Jalen Rose
On tonight’s game:
“The most realistic thing I can say about tonight’s game is that my team played the way they’re capable of playing. They played their butts off in order to win that game. Unfortunately, I didn’t step up and play the way I am capable of playing. I know that my past success can put us up on top and I’m definitely disappointed about [the way I played]. I just didn’t get it done. This is the first time this season where I had that opportunity in the fourth quarter and the shots didn’t go in for me. Like I said, my team did what they had to in order to put us in this game; I just didn’t do what I had to in order to put us up on top.” 

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/postgame_030108.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i do too lizzy. Actually when BC took out Rose, we made our runHoiberg settled down the team. Rose forced a lot of shots.


----------

